# Alpha Dogs



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

Is anybody else anxious to watch this new show on Nat Geo Wild?

If you don't get the channel or haven't seen previews:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CO6XzfavcWY

I think I am just excited to see gorgeous dogs from working lines doing what they were bred to do. I just hope it doesn't inspire the wrong people to go out and aquire a Mal, GSD or Dutchie.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/wild/alpha-dogs/videos/play-ball/

I found this and a couple other clips. 


Is there a place where you can watch the whole show? I couldn't find it.


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

You can watch episodes here... this is my "go to" site for television shows. 

http://www.sidereel.com/alpha_dogs


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I couldn't get it without downloading it from iTunes. May have to do with my location. no way will I pay 1.99 to watch that!! haha.


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Oh, must be your location. It's free for me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also see

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f18/alpha-dog-tv-show-25694/


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Its pawn stars, duck dynasty, ice road truckers and all the rest of those goofy "reality" shows.. they are all the same just change the names and places.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Brian Anderson said:


> Its pawn stars, duck dynasty, ice road truckers and all the rest of those goofy "reality" shows.. they are all the same just change the names and places.


 
nothing beats Duck Dynasty


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Kevin Cyr said:


> nothing beats Duck Dynasty


Havent seen it Kev... they are right down the road from me so Im suspicious HAHAHA


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kevin Cyr said:


> nothing beats Duck Dynasty


Ever watch "The Devil's Ride" ?????? Try to sit through an entire episode, will change all you think you know about real biker gangs.. :-o

Duck Dynasty is something that we do watch here though...


----------



## Angela Renee (Dec 1, 2012)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Also see
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f18/alpha-dog-tv-show-25694/


Sorry Connie. 
I did not see that thread. I hate to be the person to repeat topics. Oops!
Thank you.


----------

